# أقبلنى يا رب وأستمع لى !!!!!



## Dona Nabil (4 أبريل 2009)

*يا رب كلى خجل من ان أقف امامك بخطيتى ..ويكفى انك كثيراً ما سامحتنى وأعطيتنى عشرات الفرص لاتوب وأرجع اليك .. ولكن يبدو انى لا اتعلم بسهوله او من الممكن انى أشبه يونان الذى توهم يوما أنه قد يستطيع أن يهرب منك
 ولكن الى أين يارب ..الى أين وحبك يغلفنى ..يملئنى .. يحاصرنى..  أين اذهب يارب ..لقد تجرعت من الالام النفسيه وعذاب الروح مايكفى ويزيد وعانيت الأمرين بسبب خداعى لذاتى وبسبب بعدى القاسى عنك ..لقد توهمت ياسيدى انى اصلح أن أكون سيدا لنفسى بدونك .. ولكنها اوهام فأنا بدونك يا رب لا شىء أبداً .. 
أنت تعلم يا ربى انى فى أيام بعدى عنك كان قلبى مطمئن لانه على يقين انك أبداً لن تتركنى لخطيتى وانك ستبحث عنى وترجعنى الى جوارك .
عبرت الدنيا بحثاً عن حب زائف وما وجدت سوى حباً  مشوه  بلا معنى ..فحبك هو الاساس .. حباً أساسه التضحيه يا ربى ..فعلمنى يا رب كيف أحبك وكيف أرضيك وكيف اكون لك وحدك .
فقوتى وسر وجودى تكمنان فى وجودى معك ..أريدك ان تقودنى يارب وتصيغ لى حياتى بحسب قوانينك وبحسب ارادتك 
 .  الان يالهى الان ...لاأريد ان ارجع فارغ اليدين ..ولا أريد أن ارجع دامع العينين و لاأريد أن اعود وفى جعبتى بعض الحيات السامة التى رفضت الخروج, أو انا أبقيتها ولو دون أحساس.

 أنى أركع الان أمام محضرك وأصرخ صرخة العبد وانا اعلم اننى سأكون من البنين وأنك   ستطيبنى من يأسى ومن احباطى وأنك ستعيد لشفتاى الأبتسامة , وتعيد لنفسى السلام  ..و الأمان . وتوضح امامى الأمور  وتعود حياتى  لتشرق بك من جديد 
أقبلنى يا رب وأستمع لى .. أميييييين   

*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 أبريل 2009)

> الان يالهى الان ...لاأريد ان ارجع فارغ اليدين ..ولا أريد أن ارجع دامع العينين و لاأريد أن اعود وفى جعبتى بعض الحيات السامة التى رفضت الخروج, أو انا أبقيتها ولو دون أحساس.



اميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــن 

صلاه جميله اووووى يا دونا 

ميرررررسى على الصلاه 

ربنا يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (4 أبريل 2009)

> *فقوتى وسر وجودى تكمنان فى وجودى معك ..أريدك ان تقودنى يارب وتصيغ لى حياتى بحسب قوانينك وبحسب ارادتك
> . الان يالهى الان ...لاأريد ان ارجع فارغ اليدين ..ولا أريد أن ارجع دامع العينين و لاأريد أن اعود وفى جعبتى بعض الحيات السامة التى رفضت الخروج, أو انا أبقيتها ولو دون أحساس.*


*اللة يبارك كل اعمال يديكي يا دونا يا اوختي
صلاة جميلة جدا جعلتني ارفع قلبي اللة 
اللة يعوضك​*


----------



## ميرنا (4 أبريل 2009)

عارف يا دون كتبتى اللى مش عارف اقوله فعلا وكل اللى حاسه بيه ​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (14 أبريل 2009)

*



أنى أركع الان أمام محضرك وأصرخ صرخة العبد وانا اعلم اننى سأكون من البنين وأنك ستطيبنى من يأسى ومن احباطى وأنك ستعيد لشفتاى الأبتسامة , وتعيد لنفسى السلام ..و الأمان . وتوضح امامى الأمور وتعود حياتى لتشرق بك من جديد 
أقبلنى يا رب وأستمع لى .. أميييييين 

أنقر للتوسيع...

امين

مرسي الصلاة بجد جميلة *​


----------



## ooo_ooo (22 أبريل 2009)

اقبل توبة عبدك تقبلني تقبل طوعة قلبى ترحمني انا خاطي يا يسوع اقبل توبتي يارب امين


----------



## go love (6 مايو 2009)

اقبلنى يارب واستمع لي
صلاة جميلة اوى
ربنا يقبل صلاتنا كلنا 
ويبارك تعب محبتك
صليلى


----------



## المجدلية (25 مايو 2009)

فعلمنى يا رب كيف أحبك وكيف أرضيك وكيف اكون لك وحدك .
جميل جداااااااااااا +++ ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## said fared (4 يونيو 2009)

بجد صلاه جميله جدا انا كنت محتاج اسمع صوت ربنا جوايا ينده عليه ويقوله
الان يالهى الان ...لاأريد ان ارجع فارغ اليدين ..ولا أريد أن ارجع دامع العينين و لاأريد أن اعود وفى جعبتى بعض الحيات السامة التى رفضت الخروج, أو انا أبقيتها ولو دون أحساس]
 وميرسي كتيييييييييير وربنا يعوضكم


----------



## happy angel (7 يونيو 2009)

*تتركنى لخطيتى وانك ستبحث عنى وترجعنى الى جوارك .
عبرت الدنيا بحثاً عن حب زائف وما وجدت سوى حباً مشوه بلا معنى ..فحبك هو الاساس .. حباً أساسه التضحيه يا ربى ..فعلمنى يا رب كيف أحبك وكيف أرضيك وكيف اكون لك وحدك .*​*
ميرسى حبيبتى صلاة راائعه جدااا

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## new ager (10 يونيو 2009)

صلاه مبكيه جدا بما تحمل الكلمه من معان

شكرا لك


----------



## MaLaaaK (23 يونيو 2009)

*أقبلنى يا رب وأستمع لى .. أميييييين 

مشكورة اختي على الصلاة .........*


----------



## twety (25 يونيو 2009)

*امين يارب اقبل صلاتنا
وطلبتنا اليك

ارجعنا اليك فاننا بدونك لا نقدر ان نفعل شئ

ميرسى لتعبك يا قمر
صلاة جميله وتستاهل تقييم
*


----------



## مازن زهير (12 يوليو 2009)

حينئذ تقدم  اليه بطرس وقال يارب كم مرة يخطئ الي اخي
 وانا اغفر له هل الى سبع مرات قال له يسوع لا اقول لك  الى
 سبع مرات بل الى سبعين مرة  سبع  مرات.امين.متى 18: 21/22 
اذن يا اختي الغاليه على قلب يسوع  هو يعطينا بان نسامح الى
 سبعين مرة سبع مرات فكم  يا اختي هو يسامح ولكن ليس
معنى هذا بان نفعل الخطية متعمدين ونقول الرب يسامح


----------



## maramero (22 يوليو 2009)

*امين
صلاة جميلة اوي
 مرسي كتير
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## reema (2 أغسطس 2009)

ماراح اقول ان الصلاة رائعة بل هي اكثر بكثير.... الرب يباركك يادونا خليتيني ابكي​


----------



## استفانوس (25 أغسطس 2009)

_ضللت ببحر الحياة و كان ضلالي ذنوبا جسام_​ 
_فنادى يسوع بصوت الحنان تعال لمينا السلام_​ 



_تعال إلى الرب حصن الأمان __و أسرع ولا تمهل_
_تعال لمينا السلام وقل شفيع الملا أنت لي_​ 

_هرعت لصوت المنادى الحبيب و وجهت سيرى إليه_
_وصلت وكان السلام العجيب بطرحي ذنوبي عليه_​ 

_وضعت حياتي في حصن حصين __و نفسي في ظل هنيئ_
_ففك قيودي وقاد السنين لمينا السلام السنى_​ 

_سلامي عظيم بربى الكريم __أنا معه في أمان_
_أنا في هناء أنا في نعيم غلبت ظروف الزمان_​


----------



## المقدس (26 أغسطس 2009)

اشكرك ايها الالة المحب لانك احببتنى .ابداء نهارىبتقديم الشكر لك لاجل تجسد ابنك الذى قدمتة ذبيحة عن خطايا العالم . قدسنى لاشكرك ليس بالشفتين بل بالقلب والعقل والروح .احفظ طرقى واعمالى .زدنى ثقة بحكمتك .ونعمتك فى كل اطوار حياتى . حول كل شىء الى نفعى الروحى .لاحظنى طول اليوم فى كل اعمالى بعنايتك الالهية . قدنى وارشد كل خطواتى .واسمعنى صوتك لاسير فى طرقك .علمنى انى فى العالم ولست منة .واجعلنى خليقة جديدة فى المسيح .اهلنى لقبول محبتك لانى بك امنت وعليك اتكلت باسم السيد المسيح رب المجد . +++


----------



## christ kid (25 سبتمبر 2009)

من الاعماق صرخت اليك يارب .... يا رب استمع صوتى ..... لتكن اذناك مصغيتين الى صوت تضرعى​شكرا جدا على الصلاة الرائعة​


----------



## passion (25 أكتوبر 2009)

أمـــــــــــــــــين​


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 ديسمبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> اميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــن
> 
> صلاه جميله اووووى يا دونا
> 
> ...



*ميرررسى يا كوكو على المرور
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 ديسمبر 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *اللة يبارك كل اعمال يديكي يا دونا يا اوختي
> صلاة جميلة جدا جعلتني ارفع قلبي اللة
> اللة يعوضك​*



*ميرررسى يا اجمل راجعا
ربنا معاكى يا حبيبتى :Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 ديسمبر 2009)

ميرنا قال:


> عارف يا دون كتبتى اللى مش عارف اقوله فعلا وكل اللى حاسه بيه ​



*ربنا يفرح قلبك يا مرنون*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 ديسمبر 2009)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> *
> امين
> 
> مرسي الصلاة بجد جميلة *​



*ميرررسى يا حبيبتى
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 ديسمبر 2009)

ooo_ooo قال:


> اقبل توبة عبدك تقبلني تقبل طوعة قلبى ترحمني انا خاطي يا يسوع اقبل توبتي يارب امين



*ميرررسى على المشاركه
ربنا يستمع ويستجب*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 ديسمبر 2009)

go love قال:


> اقبلنى يارب واستمع لي
> صلاة جميلة اوى
> ربنا يقبل صلاتنا كلنا
> ويبارك تعب محبتك
> صليلى



*امين يا رب استمع واستجب
شكرا على المشاركه *


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 ديسمبر 2009)

المجدلية قال:


> فعلمنى يا رب كيف أحبك وكيف أرضيك وكيف اكون لك وحدك .
> جميل جداااااااااااا +++ ربنا يبارك حياتك



*ميرررسى على المرور الجميل
ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 ديسمبر 2009)

said fared قال:


> بجد صلاه جميله جدا انا كنت محتاج اسمع صوت ربنا جوايا ينده عليه ويقوله
> الان يالهى الان ...لاأريد ان ارجع فارغ اليدين ..ولا أريد أن ارجع دامع العينين و لاأريد أن اعود وفى جعبتى بعض الحيات السامة التى رفضت الخروج, أو انا أبقيتها ولو دون أحساس]
> وميرسي كتيييييييييير وربنا يعوضكم



*ميرررسى خالص على مشاركتك الرائعه
ربنا يباركك ويفرح قلبك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 ديسمبر 2009)

happy angel قال:


> *تتركنى لخطيتى وانك ستبحث عنى وترجعنى الى جوارك .
> عبرت الدنيا بحثاً عن حب زائف وما وجدت سوى حباً مشوه بلا معنى ..فحبك هو الاساس .. حباً أساسه التضحيه يا ربى ..فعلمنى يا رب كيف أحبك وكيف أرضيك وكيف اكون لك وحدك .*​*
> ميرسى حبيبتى صلاة راائعه جدااا
> 
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*​



*ميرررسى يا حبيبتى على مشاركتك وربنا يرجعك  لينا وانتى فى احسن حال :Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 ديسمبر 2009)

new ager قال:


> صلاه مبكيه جدا بما تحمل الكلمه من معان
> 
> شكرا لك



*ميرررسى على مرورك وربنا يفرح قلبك *


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 ديسمبر 2009)

malaaak قال:


> *أقبلنى يا رب وأستمع لى .. أميييييين
> 
> مشكورة اختي على الصلاة .........*



*ميرررسى يا اخى على المشاركه وربنا يستمع لصلواتنا ويستجب *


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 ديسمبر 2009)

twety قال:


> *امين يارب اقبل صلاتنا
> وطلبتنا اليك
> 
> ارجعنا اليك فاننا بدونك لا نقدر ان نفعل شئ
> ...



*ميرررسى يا حبيبتى على المشاركه والتقييم وربنا يفرح قلبك يا غاليه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 ديسمبر 2009)

مازن زهير قال:


> حينئذ تقدم  اليه بطرس وقال يارب كم مرة يخطئ الي اخي
> وانا اغفر له هل الى سبع مرات قال له يسوع لا اقول لك  الى
> سبع مرات بل الى سبعين مرة  سبع  مرات.امين.متى 18: 21/22
> اذن يا اختي الغاليه على قلب يسوع  هو يعطينا بان نسامح الى
> ...



*ميرررسى يا مازن على المرور المميز
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 ديسمبر 2009)

maramero قال:


> *امين
> صلاة جميلة اوي
> مرسي كتير
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​*



*ميرررسى يا قمررر على مشاركتك
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 ديسمبر 2009)

reema قال:


> ماراح اقول ان الصلاة رائعة بل هي اكثر بكثير.... الرب يباركك يادونا خليتيني ابكي​



*الصلاه هى فرحه يا ريما لان الهنا بيسمعنا ويستجب فى كل حين
ربنا يفرح قلبك ويبارك حياتك ببركة ميلاده المجيد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 ديسمبر 2009)

استفانوس قال:


> _ضللت ببحر الحياة و كان ضلالي ذنوبا جسام_​
> _فنادى يسوع بصوت الحنان تعال لمينا السلام_​
> 
> 
> ...



*نورت الموضوع اخى العزيز بلمستك السحريه وكلامك المعزى
ربنا يبارك حياتك وحياة اسرتك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 ديسمبر 2009)

المقدس قال:


> اشكرك ايها الالة المحب لانك احببتنى .ابداء نهارىبتقديم الشكر لك لاجل تجسد ابنك الذى قدمتة ذبيحة عن خطايا العالم . قدسنى لاشكرك ليس بالشفتين بل بالقلب والعقل والروح .احفظ طرقى واعمالى .زدنى ثقة بحكمتك .ونعمتك فى كل اطوار حياتى . حول كل شىء الى نفعى الروحى .لاحظنى طول اليوم فى كل اعمالى بعنايتك الالهية . قدنى وارشد كل خطواتى .واسمعنى صوتك لاسير فى طرقك .علمنى انى فى العالم ولست منة .واجعلنى خليقة جديدة فى المسيح .اهلنى لقبول محبتك لانى بك امنت وعليك اتكلت باسم السيد المسيح رب المجد . +++



*++ أميييييييييين ++
ميرررسى على المشاركه
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 ديسمبر 2009)

christ kid قال:


> من الاعماق صرخت اليك يارب .... يا رب استمع صوتى ..... لتكن اذناك مصغيتين الى صوت تضرعى​شكرا جدا على الصلاة الرائعة​



*ميرررسى على مشاركتك بالصلاه
ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 ديسمبر 2009)

passion قال:


> أمـــــــــــــــــين​



*شكرا على المرور
ربنا يباركك *


----------



## النهيسى (31 ديسمبر 2009)

*آميـــــن


شكرا للصلاه الجميله جدا


كل لاسنه وأنتم طيبين*​


----------



## النهيسى (31 ديسمبر 2009)

*آميـــــن


شكرا للصلاه الجميله جدا


كل سنه وأنتم طيبين*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 فبراير 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *آميـــــن
> 
> 
> شكرا للصلاه الجميله جدا
> ...


----------



## kalimooo (28 أبريل 2010)




----------



## Dona Nabil (11 يونيو 2010)

كليمو قال:


>


----------



## christianbible5 (11 سبتمبر 2010)

> *يا رب كلى خجل من ان أقف امامك بخطيتى ..ويكفى انك كثيراً ما سامحتنى وأعطيتنى عشرات الفرص لاتوب وأرجع اليك .. ولكن يبدو انى لا اتعلم بسهوله او من الممكن انى أشبه يونان الذى توهم يوما أنه قد يستطيع أن يهرب منك
> ولكن الى أين يارب ..الى أين وحبك يغلفنى ..يملئنى .. يحاصرنى.. أين اذهب يارب ..لقد تجرعت من الالام النفسيه وعذاب الروح مايكفى ويزيد وعانيت الأمرين بسبب خداعى لذاتى وبسبب بعدى القاسى عنك ..لقد توهمت ياسيدى انى اصلح أن أكون سيدا لنفسى بدونك .. ولكنها اوهام فأنا بدونك يا رب لا شىء أبداً ..
> أنت تعلم يا ربى انى فى أيام بعدى عنك كان قلبى مطمئن لانه على يقين انك أبداً لن تتركنى لخطيتى وانك ستبحث عنى وترجعنى الى جوارك .
> عبرت الدنيا بحثاً عن حب زائف وما وجدت سوى حباً مشوه بلا معنى ..فحبك هو الاساس .. حباً أساسه التضحيه يا ربى ..فعلمنى يا رب كيف أحبك وكيف أرضيك وكيف اكون لك وحدك .
> ...


*هلليلويا اختي...*
*الرب يبارك خدمتك...*
*اقدم هذه الصلاة عن نية الفقراء...*
*الرب ينور حياتكم...*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *هلليلويا اختي...*
> *الرب يبارك خدمتك...*
> *اقدم هذه الصلاة عن نية الفقراء...*
> *الرب ينور حياتكم...*



*++ امين يا رب استمع واستجب ++
شكرا اخى الغالى على مشاركتك
ربنا يباركك*


----------

